# How About...?



## mish (Oct 2, 2005)

How about a topic for decorating your table, i.e. centerpieces, napkins, placements, invitations & recipes (for let's say a chocolate fondue fountain for weddings/special occasions etc.), recipes for wedding cakes, decorative ice molds, candle settings, wreaths for your dinner event. A party planning & cake decorating section. Cake decorating is quite an art & I think it will open up he forum for many experienced pastry chefs to hang out and share ideas. Why call a caterer  , we can brainstorm and share here. Whaddayathink?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 2, 2005)

I can think of at least three other people who would be interested in this site:

Claire, jkath, and htc.  

And I would definitely read it.

seconding mish's idea here.


----------



## mish (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm thinking this would also be an "open call" to welcome and exchange ideas with caterers, party planners, cake decorators, pastry chefs & perhaps decorators as well.  Particularly with the holidays just around the corner, think we can expand the forum & welcome more foodies into an already outstanding cooking site.


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

Where do you think that would fit? In Miscellaneous? Cookware? Or should it be a section unto itself?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 2, 2005)

how about one called "Company's Coming" or "Entertaining"?


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

So you are thinking a whole new forum. With sub fora like...

Catering to Crowds
Tablescapes
Cake Decorating

Am I getting the picture.


----------



## mish (Oct 2, 2005)

I think it could be a topic all to itself...for perhaps event planning/special occasions/cake decoratering (fondant, ganache ideas)/tools of the trade (re cakes), party planning/kitchen/table decor/place settings/centerpieces/ice sculptures/decorating with food.  Would have to think on it a bit more for an exact breakdown.


----------



## mish (Oct 2, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> So you are thinking a whole new forum. With sub fora like...
> 
> Catering to Crowds
> Tablescapes
> ...


 
Yes. I like it. Just don't want to see a bunch of casserole recipes to feed 50, if you know what I mean...but, hey guess that would be okay. More in line with the creative "art" of cooking and table decor. Or - brunch, ideas, whole menus? Does that make sense? Just brainstorming.


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

Gotcha. I will post a link to this for the Admins to check out. In the meantime...why don't you suggest more subfora? I am sure I missed a few.


----------



## mish (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, Alix.  Could ask the forum for more suggestions on what people would like to share as well. Would like to see the catagory more in a professional sense rather than arts and crafts, dontcha think?


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, I see where you are going. Keep brainstorming stuff in here. I gave them a link to look at, so they will come here to see what folks are asking about. 

I am not very good at "Fancy Pants" stuff, I'm all thumbs when it comes to decorating, but I would love to learn about it.


----------



## amcardon (Oct 3, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I am not very good at "Fancy Pants" stuff, I'm all thumbs when it comes to decorating, but I would love to learn about it.


 
Same here!  I'm excited to see where this goes...  My sister did our wedding cake last may and since then I've repeated her recipe 3 or 4 times with not-so-great results... Wouldn't mind some experts giving thier 2 cents worth!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2005)

We'll work on the particulars - plan it CAREFULLY - so don't expect overnight results. Just know that it is being discussed.  It may have too many overlapping areas - we just have to discuss it more.

But please, if you have a question about any of the topics mentioned - just post them anyway in the appropriate forum. If you aren't sure there is a forum for what you need to know just post in Miscellaneous.


----------



## mish (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you kitchenelf. I'm excited and looking forward to it. 

I like Alix's ideas, tablescapes and cake decorating.  I had a friend that took a course in cake making/decorating, & she made the most beautiful cakes = down to the little dew drops from the roses.

I'll go work on my  idea for a kitchen cutlery mobile. Really, I saw it on TV and it was pretty clever. (I'm more of a floating candles kinda girl.) Can't wait to see all the ideas.


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2005)

My cousin did a lot of her daughter's wedding reception and dinner.  One of the things she did was a cake tree. I'm not sure I can explain how she did it, but if you can imagine a tree trunk with the limbs extending off with a tray for a cake on the end of each limb, that is about as close as I can explain. She made about 25 different cakes to go on the trays and trimmed the trunk and branches with sparkling tulle and mini white lights, with white and red roses.  She also made several cakes, duplicates of those on the tree and they were served from a table decorated to match.  The cakes on the tree were not served until the others were cut and served.  The florist she used bought the tree and trimmings from her for quite a hefty price. It was beautiful and the cakes were wonderful.


----------



## mish (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, licia!  How creative. Would have loved to see pics.  I can almost imagine it from your description.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 4, 2005)

*I love the idea of this thread*, thanks so much for coming up with it mish!!! What inspired your suggestion?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2005)

Check it out!  Entertaining, Special Events, and Party Planning


----------



## mish (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you, kitchenelf.  I posted a starter idea.  Hope it will inspire folks to jump in.


----------

